# EasySubli Vinyl and EasySubli Inks



## goad (Feb 7, 2007)

I keep reading where it is HIGHLY recommended to use only EasySubli Inks for this vinyl from Siser. Is that just a marketing ploy?
I have a Sawgrass sg400 printer. Can I use the standard SubliJet Ink 
OR - Can I use the EasySubli Inks for any and all other Sublimation projects? ie: Standard Sublimation papers for Mugs, license plates, etc.... Get the same quality of prints?

I do NOT want to buy another Sawgrass printer for use only with EasySubli Vinyl.

TIA

Ken


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

goad said:


> I keep reading where it is HIGHLY recommended to use only EasySubli Inks for this vinyl from Siser. Is that just a marketing ploy?
> I have a Sawgrass sg400 printer. Can I use the standard SubliJet Ink
> OR - Can I use the EasySubli Inks for any and all other Sublimation projects? ie: Standard Sublimation papers for Mugs, license plates, etc.... Get the same quality of prints?
> 
> ...


This is a 'Barnum and Bailey' product. Sucker born every minute.


Sisers European websites don't even mention Sawgrass or EasySubli inks. ( Siser are an Italian Co with a US subsidiary). There is a subtle spelling difference Easy Subli vs EasySubli , but all the specs are the same. 

You don't even need to use Sawgrass inks, what you have in your (sublimation) Epson or wide format Roland/Mimaki will work. You might need a specific profile.

It is a marketing ploy, just cos everyone _needs_ a second Virtuoso and a second set of overpriced inks. 



To be fair to Siser and (most of) the vendors they don't specifically say that you need the inks. Sawgrass only imply it is a specialist product. The fact that they are offering this product @ $600+ for the package doesn't do them much credit though - plenty of people will get suckered.


Here is a post I put on another thread a few days ago giving links to Sisers European page -


Just had a look on the Siser Italy website at the Easy Subli. *Not a single mention of Sawgrass or special EasySubli inks* - you can use this with any sublimation ink. There is absolutely no need to have a dedicated printer with special inks just for this product.
Looks like you guys in the US are being subjected to/stiffed by an exclusive ditribution deal for Sawgrass to keep you buying their inks and Virtuoso printers. Nice work if you can get it.
 
 
 
Here is a link to the Siser web page in Europe - not a mention of Sawgrass.
 
 https://www.siser.com/digital-printing/easy-subli/
 
 
Compare it to the North American page -
 
 
 http://www.siserna.com/easysubli/
 
 
 
I have attached Sisers tech specs pdf. Again no mention of Sawgrass. Attached Files 







 EASY_SUBLI_EN.pdf (284.7 KB, 2 views)


----------



## goad (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank you so much for the reply. 
Just as I thought.
I will say that I am glad to have the Sawgrass printer. Hate the price of their ink, but there is a HUGE difference in quality between that printer than the Epson I used in the beginning.
I want to use the easysubli vinyl and thought it was weird that I would have to use the easysubli Ink for it was a stretch, since I read that you could use the ink for all other sublimation jobs (mugs, plates, plaques and puzzles, etc...).

Again thanks!


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

The key to the sisser Vinyl is it doesn,t migrate with the use of sublimation ink as it does with other vinyl. It isn,t a special sublimation ink it is the vinyl that makes this application work with sublimation ink.
AL

_____________


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

They don't like negative publicity do they?


Since the above posts Sisers european blog posted this on the 26th July ( along with a similar post on FB) 

https://www.siser.com/news/a-cascade-of-colors-with-siser-and-sawgrass/


Funny that there was no mention of Sawgrass on the Siser Europe site prior to this. Doesn't exactly make a cast iron claim that the product was developed with Sawgrass inks in mind.



It will be hard for them to do so - they offer downloadable profiles for various wide format printers on their Italian site.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Pat. Just curious. Why are you so negative about these products? Aren't companies allowed to market their products as they choose?


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

proworlded said:


> Pat. Just curious. Why are you so negative about these products? Aren't companies allowed to market their products as they choose?



Of course they are, but when they imply that it is a product for Sawgrass inks when it wasn't originally launched as such then marketing is becoming a black art.


How do you sleep at night if a new or existing customer buys both SG sytems when one isn't strictly necessary? At $600+ hard earned money your customers deserve more from you. You (and others) are taking _caveat emptor _a step too far.



Not negative about the product at all, just the marketing that from a European perspective is sketchy.
The Siser part of the combination will fill a much needed gap in my repertoire if it works properly. I hope it does and I will be testing it shortly. But not with SG inks.


Sorry you feel aggrieved, but you will just have to put it down to a difference in business culture. In Europe companies have to adhere to very strict regulations when it comes to giving customers sales information that is not strictly true, and I think the current US ( and Asian) marketing would be in danger of falling foul of some of those regulations. Maybe that is why Siser has a differing EU marketing stratagy that doesn't link so closely to SG?



And as at this time this is not expressly an American only forum I feel at least the EU members should be appraised of the situation.


On thing I will say in your favour is that when I looked on your website 3 weeks ago you were at least honest about the universality of the product in you FAQ replies.


----------



## roland1 (Feb 17, 2018)

> It will be hard for them to do so - they offer downloadable profiles for various wide format printers on their Italian site.


do you have a link to the downloads? cant seem to find them, thx


----------



## Magannchl (Sep 14, 2020)

Ok new here to this forum and to sublimination. I’m wanting to expand. I am looking into the sawgrass sg500, I have been doing the best research I can, and despite their marketing flaws I’m not finding there is anything else wrong with this brand of printer. What I’m needing some help with is if I want to put on cotton and use darker shirts it seems I just need the Siser easysubli sheets, and not necessarily the ink, is this correct? And if I don’t need that ink what are other alternatives that may be more cost effective but yet good quality? Thanks in advance for anyone that can help! Please take it easy one me, I am new to this whole side of things.. also the package I’m wanting to buy does include the siser easysubli ink, if I start with that can I change later?


----------

